

Hard-to-Read Fonts Promote Better Recall (2012) - stfu
http://hbr.org/2012/03/hard-to-read-fonts-promote-better-recall/ar/1

======
jcr
Though it didn't hit Harvard Business Review until 2012, the work was actually
done in 2010. The following has a few more details, but not many.

<http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/archive/S28/82/93O80/>

Like the HBR article, the Economist article also left out too many details:

[http://www.economist.com/node/17248892?story_id=17248892&...](http://www.economist.com/node/17248892?story_id=17248892&fsrc=rss)

If the details are correct, then the experiment design seems faulty.

